# Creating logo help



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Is there anywhere online I can go to to attempt to create a logo for my business? I'm pretty stupid when it comes to making stuff like that.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i did mine in microsoft word
not sure about online


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the olny advise that i would have, is consider sticking to just one color. Unless you come up with a really nice logo that you think fits.... above all , go with what you like but....

If you can stick to one color , your business cards are cheaper, letter head, logos on the doors of your trucks...shirts.... it all becomes much cheaper....

to some ppl it wouldnt matter, but if your budget tight , you can go alot farther on 1 color.... also consider what it might look like on different backgrounds. My logo is a 2 color , and i have a hard time with a dark background.... to make up the difference i had to due white tracer lines around the letteering , which cost even more money (3 colors)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

vistaprint does graphic work. you can get logos and ideas from there and they willwork with you.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

MAR4CARS;677582 said:


> Is there anywhere online I can go to to attempt to create a logo for my business? I'm pretty stupid when it comes to making stuff like that.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;678188 said:


>


Where did you/ how did you make those??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

cost alittle money but you get a nice logo out of it. http://www.designoutpost.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9
here is the one i had made.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

merrimacmill;678227 said:


> Where did you/ how did you make those??


I have most of my old graphics files from when I owned a web hosting and design company. Had the company for 8 years before I sold it to an American firm in Florida. Just used photoshop to edit them with his company name. I have more designs as well.


----------



## DoubleJ (Dec 22, 2008)

I can help with logo design and if anyone needs it, compete setup and design for websites as well. Just let me know.


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah i'm lookin into gettin a logo done i wanna make some t-shirts and flyers and such


----------



## usedcarsinri (Sep 7, 2008)

If you find something you like and need vinyl stickers made I do that. Let me know I can also make magnetic signs as well. Shirts are a possibilty as I am looking into doing some soon


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

When thinking of making a logo for your business, there are some things you have to think about. What types of uses will your logo be used for/on? If only for a letterhead and website, then a jpg will be fine. Now if you want to have vinyl decals on your truck to advertise your business, then a jpg will not work. They will need to be in a vector format, which allows the machines used for cutting vinyl, print the shirts, and so on, to produce a professional product with your logo on. One thing you should know when searching for a logo is if it is made in a jpg format, you WILL lose quality when trying to convert it to a vector format. I own a vinyl & sign business so I do know a thing about this. Do your research if you want something professional that can be used for multiple purposes. Just like snow plowing, the cheap guy is rarely ever the best guy for the job. One thing to think about is check out your own area for a reputable sign company, it might be a good way to not only meet another business owner in your area, you may even get a plowing job out of it. 


Elite is very correct on this.."If you can stick to one color , your business cards are cheaper, letter head, logos on the doors of your trucks...shirts.... it all becomes much cheaper...."
I want to add that if you decide to market your business with truck lettering/logos, make sure it is not just the logo. Do NOT forget contact info that is readable. If somebody is following you down the highway, you might not want them up your tail pipe just to read how to contact you by phone or internet.

MattR

P.S. FYI... Not trying to gain vinyl/sign business through this forum. Not offering my services out of respect to the owners, moderators, and respectable members of this site. I came here for plow related stuff and stumbled upon something I could offer my advice on, so did just that.


----------



## usedcarsinri (Sep 7, 2008)

*Clarification*

In response to last responsein this thread I just wanted to make something clear I dont do stickers and such for a business. I Offered this as a favor. I own the equipment for my own purposes mainly for my used car lot (window stickers). And I own race cars that we race at a local track here in Massachusetts.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

usedcarsinri;701190 said:


> In response to last responsein this thread I just wanted to make something clear I dont do stickers and such for a business. I Offered this as a favor. I own the equipment for my own purposes mainly for my used car lot (window stickers). And I own race cars that we race at a local track here in Massachusetts.


And if you would go and re-read my P.S. I was merely letting people know that even though I do have a sign business that I did not want them to misunderstand my reason for posting advice. It was not meant to incinuate anything about anybody else. My apologies if you misunderstood my meaning of it.

Matt


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey i just wanted to know if there was a place on the web to get free logos and mod them ur self i know gopherhaul.com has them but they are for landscaping


----------

